# Fox und Delkim Klingeltöne fürs Handy !!!



## Carphunter 76 (29. April 2005)

Hy Leute.
Vielleicht ist das ja was für euch...

http://www.fishingphone.co.uk/

Wollte ich eigentlich selbst auf den Markt bringen.

Servus.

Tilman


----------



## Siff-Cop (29. April 2005)

*AW: Fox und Delkim Klingeltöne fürs Handy !!!*

Morgen

Was es nicht alles gibt!!!!! 



Ich stelle mir jetzt die Situation vor, man sitzt mit jemandem am Essenstisch z.B. auf der Arbeit oder Mensa. Auf einmal fängt es bei ihm mächtig an in der Hose zu piepen. der Type springt aus seinem Stuhl auf bekommt eine andere Gesichtsfarbe man hört sein Herz laut und schnell schlagen, man bekommt das knistern des Adrenalins in denn Haarspitzen mit. Und der Type greift sicher, mittlerweile in die Hocke gegangen, in seine Hosentasche und mit einem gefühlvollen Ruck schlägt er sich das Händy ans Ohr, wobei er automatisch, den Höhrer drückt und sich mit denn Worten meldet: Biss, ich hab Biss.




|jump: 

bis densen


----------



## Pilkman (29. April 2005)

*AW: Fox und Delkim Klingeltöne fürs Handy !!!*

Nicht übel, aber das kann man sich mit den meisten Handies doch ganz einfach sparen. Indem man das Piepen seines Bissanzeigers über die Audio-Record-Funktion aufnimmt und als Klingelton setzt... #6

@ Siff-Cop

:q :q :q ... Verwechslungen und Überraschungen in der Tat nicht mehr ausgeschlossen... am hektischen Zucken erkennt man dann plötzlich auch zivil gekleidete Karpfenangler in ansonsten völlig normalen Situationen...  :m


----------



## Merlinrs (29. April 2005)

*AW: Fox und Delkim Klingeltöne fürs Handy !!!*

Macht sich auch besonders gut bei Angeln wenn man Nachts aus dem Schlaf gerissen wird und nicht weiß ob es die Rute oder nur das Telefon ist.


----------



## Pilkman (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fox und Delkim Klingeltöne fürs Handy !!!*

Schiete, ich wollte heute mit meinem Siemens S65V mal das Piepen meines CSF1 aufnehmen, aber die Audio-File klang einfach nur gräßlich...  :c 

... bei anderen Handies klingt das aber wesentlich besser. #6


----------



## Carphunter 76 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fox und Delkim Klingeltöne fürs Handy !!!*

Hy Pilkman.
Ja, das ist das Blöde. Das klingt wie aus dem Keller !
Wer angelt schon gern im Keller ?

Danke für eure Kommentare !

See you.
Tilman #6


----------



## Amazone01 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fox und Delkim Klingeltöne fürs Handy !!!*

Das wäre gar nix für mich, da ich irgendwann Halluzinationen bekommen würde. Bei uns an den Teichen gibt es ja schon Vögel, deren Gezwitscher sich nach einem Bissanzeiger anhört.


----------



## Pilkman (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fox und Delkim Klingeltöne fürs Handy !!!*



			
				Carphunter 76 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ja, das ist das Blöde. Das klingt wie aus dem Keller ! ...



Genau so klingt das...  #t 

Aber das Nokia vom Kumpel hat seinen Delkim vor einiger Zeit richtig geil aufgenommen... das klang absolut echt und realistisch. #6


----------

